# briggs popping through carb



## EAS repair shop (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi folks, I got a Troy Built riding mower with a 17.5 hp briggs that is acting up. It runs fine wide open, but when I idle it down slow, it pops an spits on an off through the carb and at times doesn't want to idle all the way down. Kind of seems like a lean issue to me.......I have removed and cleaned the carb. It is very simple and not many parts but the kit is over 50 bucks so I just cleaned an put it back on. There was no difference from before. Still doing the same thing. 
model---31C707
Type----0603B2
Code----090917ZD
Any ideas.....this mower was bought new and only has one season on it.
Thanks for any help............


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

May have a vacuum leak at the manifold. Suggest you check valve lash, especially the intake.


----------



## EAS repair shop (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks....will do tomorrow.......hey paulr44, can you check my post on the 2 cycle small engine site and see what you think about my on going craftsman chain saw problem. I posted my newest info......Thanks man........


----------



## EAS repair shop (Mar 11, 2013)

Didn't find any air leaks and the valves were within spec but at the low end so I reset to the middle of the specs but didn't make a difference. 
It actually surges at wide open throttle also...Probably about 300-500 rpm surging...up an down up an down.....if I idle down low to slow speed, it also surges and some times even cuts off. 
any more ideas........thanks..............


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I would suspect a restriction in the low speed (idle) circuit of the carburetor.


----------

